# [SOLVED] setup.exe has stopped working during install



## Ageclipsegt (Jan 11, 2007)

This is starting to really piss me off. I had an error like this on one of my Command & Conquer games (Yuri's Revenge I believe) and now it's happening with my old Rage of Mages 2 game. It gets all the way to the end of the install bar and then gives the message shown in my picture.


What do I need to do to run my older games in Vista? Some still work, I know of Diablo 2 for sure and Halo. :4-dontkno


----------



## Ageclipsegt (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: setup.exe has stopped working during install*

Wow, I got a quick response on another forum and the solution to this problem is this:

"Find the install installer, Right Click -> Properties

Select the Compatability Tab, and then select Run in Comp mode for Windows 98

This may fix the issue." -benniemc

Maybe the next time someone searches this problem this will help them then.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: setup.exe has stopped working during install*

Hi - 

What does it say below the line - if you click on "View Problem Details"? I can see in the smaller screenshot a file is being copied (TO ?) c:\Rage of Mages 2\wapi.dll - if my eyes see right.

Check in WERCON - Prob Rpts & Solutions for add'l info -
START | *wercon* - hit CTRL+V keys, 2x-click on item to see more info. 

Is install from DVD or Internet? The install is writing to a folder in the c: root directory - c:\.... that DLL file is a driver. If that is destination, I would imagine Vista may have an issue w/it. Could be permission issues, too.

*EDIT:* Thanks for posting back with the solution. 

I was in midst of reply when you posted solution apparantly. Good Luck.

jcgriff2

.


----------

